
At Burning Man while your startup burns - tdurden
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/04/burning-cash/
======
maxscam
This is basically a glorified gossip article but it is still interesting and a
novel perspective.

------
alrs
So now even the nobility aren't allowed a one-week vacation?

